# لتحويل الاحداثيات من الاكسل إلى الاوتوكاد



## rafea1978 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الســــــلام عليكم
في المرفقات برنامج صغير بس عملي لتحويل الاحداثيات من اكسل إلى نقاط في اوتوكاد يمكن التعامل معها , ويضع رقم النقطة في لاير , ووصف النقطة في لاير و رمز النقطة في لاير

في الملف وهو ملف اكسل عادي كل شي مبين وواضح

والســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام
​


----------



## عزت محروس (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## احمد محمد الامين (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ووفقك الله


----------



## fhamm (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا ....... وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنت بألف خير
​


----------



## محمد الجفري (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## rafea1978 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*برنامج Leica Geo Office إصدار 7.1 تعمل على WIN7 64 BIT*

السلام عليكم 
اقدم لكم نسخة من Leica Geo Office إصدار 7.1 تعمل على كل اصدارات وندوز و WIN7 64 BIT مع الكراك
نسخة شاملة لأجهزة LEICA 

للتحميل من هنا​


----------



## rafea1978 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا فيديو يوضح طريقة تحويل الاحداثيات من اكسل إلى نقاط في اوتوكاد
​الملف من هنا​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## مهند الجنابي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزى الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## rafea1978 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الرد


----------



## عماد العايد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف شكرا............
ألف شكرا............
ألف شكرا............
ألف شكرا............
ألف شكرا............
ألف شكرا............
ألف شكرا............
ألف شكرا............
ألف شكرا............


----------



## ashraf6272 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

:77:thanksss


----------



## مهندس رواوص (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا , وجزاك الله عنا كل خير .


----------



## fkr1972 (3 يناير 2012)

شكر الله لك


----------



## خالد ابوسنة (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## molathm elqudah (3 يناير 2012)

_جـــــــــــزاك الله خيراً ..... وإن كنت أرجو شرح كيفية عمل البرنامج نفسه_


----------



## hosh123 (3 يناير 2012)

molathm elqudah قال:


> _جـــــــــــزاك الله خيراً ..... وإن كنت أرجو شرح كيفية عمل البرنامج نفسه_



السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم أولا جزا الله صاحب الموضوع كل خير على ذلك المجهود واسمح لى ان أوضح لك كيفيه عمل مثل تلك المعادلات .. العمليه بسيطه جدا انت تقوم بعمل الخطوات المطلوبه على الاوتوكاد ثم تقوم بترجمتها على الاكسيل بمعنى :
ستجد فى السطر الاول جمله "command "-STYLE وهى امر فى الاوتوكاد يقوم بعمل ستايل للكتابه text style وتوجد كما ترى علامه ( - ) قبل الكلمه ليتم التعامل مع الاوتوكاد من خلال شريط الاوامر لأن اغلب الاوامر التى تعمل من خلال نافذة يمكن التعامل معها من خلال شريط الاوامر مثل ( style - layer ) فإذا كتبت ذلك الامر على الاوتوكاد بنفس الطريقة وتضغط على المسطرة فى لوحة المفاتيح لإدخال الامر ( والتى تساوى فى الاكسيل " " ) ( أى علامتى التنصيص وبينهما مسافة ) ستجد انا الامر قد بدأ بسؤالك عن اسم الاستايل الذى تريد عمله ثم اضغط انتر ثم سيسألك عن نوع الخط ( فى حاله هذة المعادله هو الخط arial ) ثم سيسأل عن ارتفاع الخط ....... وهكذا .
فلكى تقوم بعمل معادله مثل هذة يجب ان تدخل على الاوتوكاد مثلا وتقوم بعمل ما تريده أولا وتكتب كل الخطوات بالتفصيل الممل .. ثم تجمعها فى الاكسيل بشكل خطوات كما فى هذة المعادله ويمكنك عمل نسخ من أول سطرين فى تلك المعادله أى من الخليه ( I1 الى X2 ) وتلصقهم فى صفحه اكسيل فارغة وتتابع الخطوات التى تم العمل بها .. ولا تنسى ان تفتح الHELP فى برنامج الاوتوكاد لمعرفة كيفيه التعامل مع الاوامر من خلال سطر الاوامر .. 
وبإذن الله قريبا جدا سأقوم بشرح ذلك بشكل أكبر وأفضل من خلال مجموعه فيديوهات تعليميه عن الاكسيل والاوتوكاد ....


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (3 يناير 2012)

انجاز كبيييييييييييييييييير احسن الله اليك


----------



## RBSS5884 (4 يناير 2012)

مشكور علي هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## sabroumahfoud (9 يناير 2012)

***************شكرا جزيلا------------------


----------



## لؤي سوريا (9 يناير 2012)

ملف مفيد جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (9 يناير 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## rafea1978 (4 فبراير 2012)

الشرح من هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/?48a9pp3nhakrhd4


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

بغرض الافادة

عايز ارفع شرح لجهاز نيكونnikonازاي برجاء الافادة علي [email protected]


----------



## hmadamaxseres (12 مارس 2012)

شكراا


----------



## sewarka (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yaser alhelal (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير الملف ممتاز


----------



## ابوالزود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا ورد ..نتمنالك الخير .. سلامي


----------



## عبدالعزيز رجب (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد حضرموت (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

